# Where do you live/work



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It has been about six months since we have 
done this. It is always a good thing since 
it shows that we all have a lot in common.

It helps tie a persons board name to 
a real person.

I will go first:

Air Force enlisted MSgt. Call home Columbia, 
Ft Meade, and Ft Washington since I have 
lived there or I am currently living there.

Stationed at the Pentagon.

I also have two kids, Maia 7 and
Jordan 10.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Home is*

Ellicott City, West Friendship area. Contractor for the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Software Engineer/Server Admin. Do mostly programming in SAS.

Married, 2 kids, girl and a boy, 18/15.

3 dogs and 8 cats.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Army enlisted SGT. Temporarily staying with my good friend Axon(while he is in korea) in Wheaton, MD Stationed at Ft. Belvoir, VA (been doing that drive for over 4 years now:barf: ) Divorced and have a 3 yr old son. Living the single life!


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Raised in Germantown. Still live there for now. Work in Annapolis for the feds as a wildlife biologist. Now there's a commute! I deal with nuisance wildlife problems.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Glenelg,small town outside Ellicott City,work in Merrifield,Va. with the U.S.Postal Service(Engineering) Admin. Assistant and a "(SHORT)" timer and soon to fish as often as Hat80. One boy in college and live stock (dogs & cats).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*bunyan!!!you must be the one*

bunyan,
I've been wondering what ever happened to you. You are Andy? Hope so. If so, PM me with your home and work phone number so we can fish together sometime.

Husky (Trevor)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*If I told you all what I did or where I work*

I'd have to kill you. I live in 
Monkey Village and Work in Rockville for a telecom company doing program management. Also going to school at Hopkins for MBA. Almost done with school. Might be done with work. J/K.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Trigger!*

You don't work far from where I lived. I used to live behind Fairfax Hospital (INOVA). Are you off of Lee Highway and Prosperity? I'm heading that way this afternoon should be there around 5. My parents still live there, I go up there to see them every other week. 

Home: Richmond and Annandale, VA. grew up in Annandale but now work in Richmond doing database. Any job opening up north, I miss home.


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Husky, I made fun of you when I first signed on! Guess you never picked up that thread! Good laughs at your and Sport and Health's expense! You still going there? I haven't been back since I left. No point-Karen the hottie doesn't work there anymore ! I'll drop you my info in a pm.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

CrawFish, yea the first bldg. is Engineering and the one next to us is the MSC the main PO. I'll be gone by the time you get here(3:30). If your not doing anything tomarrow morning,I'll be at the Peake early.  TRIGGER


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Peake*

I'll try to be out there early morning as well, if i'm not fishing tonite. I better get some bloodworms. Hope I can make it out there. How long will you be staying at the Peake? Good luck if I don't see you out there tomorrow.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll be there around 6am(high tide 9:26am) and will be out there till 2pm. Got get home and feed the live stock.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*that's early!*

Trigger,

I hope to make it out there around 8 or 9, catch up on my sleep. Went to a local diner to get lunch, eating Jambalaya now, not as half good as yours, Trigger. Can't wait till the 24th.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Retired once from my contracting business. Got bored and now a painter for a 280 room nursing home just up the street from me - round trip 7/10 of a mile.

I live in Northern Baltimore City next to John's Hopkins University. Been here for 40 yrs.

Now planning for permanent retirement March, 2006. Bought waterfront property in Delaware on the Bushkill River 4 yrs ago and will build on it next year. Bought the boat last year. Things are looking good.

Celebrated 40 yrs. of marrage this past Feb. Have 2 daughters and 3 grand children.

Life is good. 

Catman.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

"Celebrated 40 yrs. of marrage this past Feb. Have 2 daughters and 3 grand children."

Now that is an accomplishment!!! Very few people can
say they have been married for 40 years! Well done!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

live and work in Manassas. 
Work in IT helpdesk about 10 min from home
grew up in Brooklyn N.Y.
I should say I live at sandy point in spring since I spend so much time out there


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Catman*

Congrats on that 40-year accomplishment. My parents have been married for 50 years, 9 kids, 10 grand kids. I'm an accident one. They should have named me broken rubber  (J/K) Thou I should take my Pops out fishing more thou.. I'm sure he'll enjoy been with all these great P&S members here.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

born in baltimore city near where catholic high is(thats where wwe's stacy keibler went to school) - we moved to the overlea/rosedale area when i was 13 and have been here for 13 years - i work in baltimore city as an electrician - my company and i do rehab houses in canton and federal hill


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Talapia. A 40 yr. marrage just doesn't happen, it takes a lot of hard work at times. I glad we both worked our butts off to keep it together. The sun did come out tomorrow.  

Catman


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I know that's the truth.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Me live in*

Columbia, across from HCC. Work on the Pentagon Reservation for good ole uncle Sugar.

Three girls and one son (K-man -11 yrs old) who is now casting the big rods with weight and bait.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

retired now for 19 years,married almost 54 years[shes in nursing home now] 4kids[my baby is 40], 9 grandchildren. i am now just fishing now and enjoying life. i'll be 78 soon. live in rehoboth beach, de.


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

My husband and I live in Pennsylvania just over the Maryland border. He sells lumber and I clean homes. 2 teenage daughters............so we go fishing. LOL


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

Hugh Heffner turned 78 today - your in good company Bill


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Retired builder/consultant since 1996*

Married for 28 years as of the 23rd of April. Fish fish fish! Just like billr thats about all I do.  Where I live depends on the time of year. Northern Va. or King George Va. or Rodanthe Nc. it's all good! ....Tightlines


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

live in Arlington, va
work in d.c. as an economist
worked at FTC for seven years and now work at an economic consulting firm, primarily doing testimony as an expert witness in antitrust cases.
originally from dayton, oh, where my x-wife and 2 kids live. (Alex--13, Sophie--10)
married to Cassandra (Skatekiller) for five years.
the 2 of us can be found on Choptank pier often during the summer


----------



## catch_them_all (Apr 2, 2004)

I live in parkville, maryland and I have several jobs:

1. Loan Officer and Credit Consultant

2. Manager for Finance and Accounting @ UPS

3. Database Management Systems Consultant/Programmer (Stinson Enterprises)- My business

4. Computer Consultant (Stinson Enterprises)- My fathers business

These are all my current jobs.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey catch_them_all,*

I read in another post some where that you have been on the board for a year or two. What was your old screename? .....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Steve,*

I thought I heard you say one time Cassandras screename was Master-baker, not Skatekiller? Now whats up with that? LOL....Tightlines


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

hatmeister

you were close. her name had to do with "bait" not "bake." she got named "skatekiller" after bringing up about ten large skate onto the choptank pier two years ago. While the beasts were snapping everyone else's light lines up and down the pier, she was hauling them up with 50 lb. test and our dropnet. Then she would cut off the wings with her hunting knife and drop them in our cooler to take home and cook up for ol brackish boy. She left quite an impression on the locals doing all this, while looking damned good in her bikini. Well, you asked . . .


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Live in Hyattsville, MD

Married with one daughter Daughter 14 months.

Work for AT&T Government as a Corporate Recruiter, currently supporting NSA, DOD, DOJ, DOJ, NIH, CIA, etc. I hire people will all kinds of clearance from secret to SCI with polygraphs.


Always keep a recruiter info because it always comes handy sooner or later. Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang Steve,*

Where the heck was I? I always take pictures, we could have printed us up one of them girly fishi'n calenders.  J/K....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang Clyde...I hope ya haven't reached tha age where yer lookin at more dorsals than morsels... ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Not yet Rollie,*

I still play out 5 or 6 times a month. Remember all those 22 year olds? As you know my friend, they still like the boys in the band no matter what your age! .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I hear ya ... ......didn't know the Moose still booked "polka bands"......and "....ah, you guys know Smoke on the Water?".....the R


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Army Medic, currently in Seoul, Korea (24days). Born and raised in Upstate NY and currently live in Wheaton , MD. Married for almost 15yrs and have a boy and a girl.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Lots of feds in MD! Must explain why I feel more at home down there than up here in Philly....

I live and work in Philadelphia PA. I'm a benefit authorizer at SSA (yup, another fed) but I'm thinking of transfering to the local office in Cambridge or Salisbury. This September will make thirty years for me and the ball and chain, but don't get all gushy 'cause I've have my bestest fishin' buddy Carol keeping me company for the last eight years. I have two boys (Joe 28, Josh 24) and one girl (Johanna 20) and three American Pit Bulls (Azza, Ashes, and Hazel.) Out of the six I can't figure out who is meaner.

I've been fishing the Eastern Shore for six years, and like to call the Choptank Pier "home" in the Fall. Gas prices and a bad knee may cut back on the number of trips I make this year.... If things get too bad I'll have to go back to caching bullheads out of the Manayunk Canal!


----------



## catch_them_all (Apr 2, 2004)

*HAT 80*

My name before was catch_um_all.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Does that mean that you might be moving our way. Lots of good fishing in that neck of the woods.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Catman!

Five years ago a move to the Eastern Shore was definitely in the plans. I have to cut some old ties and tie up some loose ends, so until then its on the back burner. Of course if my arthritis keep advancing, I'll be looking for an even warmer climate (Brownsville TX sounds good halfway through winter), but the advantage to working at SSA is the ability to transfer to just about anywhere in the continental USA.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i live newark DE work in newport i "work" for AIG in IT
married 13 yrs 2 sons Mark(10 yrs) and Maalik (7yrs)
and they have few casting/fishing titles under their belts too 

for FL fisherman and Axon i am a former 91b30y8 served from 84-93 got out 2 months after my wife got pregnant(i promised her i wouldn't put my kids through what she went through) spent a year in Korea Camp Casey (GO BUFFALOS!!!) permant party @ FLW 88-93 tdy from 89-92 @ ft hood,ft benning,arkansas,wisconson(sp) florida,north carolina,and panama.came danger close to going to saudi arabia and africa but who says short timers don't have privledges.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Mark this is my second time in Korea Iwas at 702nd MSB in 93 at CP Casey


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I live in Fairfax, VA.

Software Analyst and analyst for NASA and FAA, providing services to enhance the National Airspace System.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used to be a Fed. Got out of Dodge after just one year. Been in private sector for nearly 4 years now. Still a young one.


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

Undergraduate Student, Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore.
Majoring in Environmental Engineering. I call Buffalo, NY home, but my Mom lives in Potomac, MD. Going to be doing research at UMD Horn Point Lab in Cambridge this Summer. 
-Mitch


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Full Time employee, part time student at the University of Maryland. Lived in MD all 23 years of my life.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

I have been in auto sales for 20 yrs. The last 6 as a Sales Manager. Worked at the same Ford dealer for the past 18. I call home Washington, Pa. I have one son a month from turning 15. My girlfriend has two girls 7 and 9 . Its a little over a 4 hour drive towing the boat to the Bridge from here and I hope to be there sunday to catch my first big striper. Giving up a hot walleye bite on lake Erie to finaly get that big one.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

jeffintime, 

If you get a chance, stop by and visit us landlocked
folks at the point. I know that I will be there trying
to catch my first keeper of the year.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

Will do. I am going to launch from SPSP so I will give a yell to those on the sand. Anyone with any tips for me feel free. I am still a newbe at this so I am always up for some help.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just make sure that if yell from your boat that 
you do not get "too" close to the point, there
are some crazy people out there. I have 
heard some crazy stories of people trying
to sling lead at boats that get too close.

You might want to come down eithor before
or after you launch just to be safe.


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*my info*

I live in York, PA, married for years and I have two young boys. I am currently employed by a major Dental manufacturer as a Master Production Scheduler. I recently earned by MBA so I will be searching for greener pastures. I enjoy all types of fishing so I sneak out every chance I get.


----------



## The Fish Finder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Grew up fishin in*

Island Beach State Park in NJ. After I graduating from Syracuse, I moved to Annapolis and commute to DC everyday. I'm a contractor for the General Services Administration. It's nice living down here, my girlfriend has a place on the Magothy and a 20' Proline and my buddy just bought a 23' Trophy. I'll let you all know how we do this Saturday


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Commute from Annapolis to DC...Ouch! That traffic
on 50 can be unreal! I love Annapolis though, 
that is where I go when I want a nice seafood
meal or to take my wife to a romantic dinner.
downtown Annapolis, that is hard to beat.
Welcome to the board.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia,

Any recommendations to nice seafood restaurant in annapolis where I can take my wife? Not looking for anything fancy, just good food and atmosphere... we tried the five star restaurants thingy and it just aint us.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

phillips-- right on the water. We know you make the big $'s.


----------



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Seasalt,
Try Buddy's. Its right infront of the harbor on the second floor. I used to go with my family when I was younger. Decently priced, relaxed atmosphere. 

As for me i'm a Ugrad at Babson College (wellesley, MA), majoring in Finance. My family lives in Potomac. Most likely will be with BOA this summer. 

addicted


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I like good steamed blue crabs... Phillips have blue crabs? 

haa haa.. husky, we know you are sleeping under a bag of cash nightly...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I like to go to Cantlers*

I ain't attempting directions as it's hard as heck. It's off of a road near the WW2 monument over by the base. Nice place.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I will take make a new topic to this... need some places to take my wife...


----------



## The Fish Finder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Philips vs. Buddy's*

For a crab feast, Buddy's is the place to go. It can get pretty messy though. For a really nice seafood dinner with the wife, Philips is the best place in Annapolis. Ask for a window seat and you'll be overlooking the harbor, really nice!! My $0.02


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

if you want blue claws, go to crisfield. the second street cafe had[last year] all you can eat for 21.95.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Eating! Finally something I can write about and am actually good at it!

Its kind of touristy, but Carol and I had a great dinner at The Fisherman's Inn under the Rt 50 bridge ("The Narrows".) A little pricey (especially if you're ordering drinks) but a nice mixture of people. Food was great, service even better.... that coming from a diner fan! (Nothing like walking into an all night diner smelling of fish, covered in blood and bait, with nine inch fillet knives hanging from your belt!)


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Only you, Jake


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings TRIGGERFISH!

My buddy Ed and I usually hit what used to be called The American Diner off RT 50 (just past Cambridge) after our Hooper Island charters. You get a prime rib, soup, salad, two veggies, bread and desert (if you have room) for $12.95. With some of the "traffic" they get from the Cambridge Inn after the bar closes, they barely blink when we show up, fillet knives and all! Of course we haven't tried cleaning fish while we wait for our food yet....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Retired from Military in 1979 went to work next day retired from government contractor Feb 13 39. Got bored and went back to work. Was 65 in February. 
Wife says I will not be happy unless I die busy doing something. I have never been able to sit around. I have trouble sitting through a ball game without having to be doing something with my hands.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Spend the weeks up by Philly (Delaware County), and every weekend in Long Neck DE. Been married for 35 years, 3 kids, 2 local and 1 in CA, 4 grandchildren and 1 more on the way in Sep.

Work as a VP in a Data Processing, been playing that game longer than I like to think about or admit. 

Been going to the DE shore area since I was a baby, family all over DE - never could get into the NJ shores, even if the fishing is sometimes better there.

Say, anybody have any info on 'Crabby Dicks' We have one opening up in Midway - when i went on their website, they looked expensive. Any opinions running around?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Retired - Not quite!*

Retired last year from the Navy after 22 years. I currently live in Bowie, MD which is located between DC and Annapolis, MD. I have been working as a consultant to the Navy in Crystal City (DC) since I retired last October.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

*Crabby Dicks*

Never had crabs there but thier novelty stores are great. I got my Kill the F..... Osama shirt there.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

CRABBY DICKS? And people are going to EAT there? I'm speechless! (But if they have a decent tee shirt - I WANT IT!)


----------

